# Anybody else get this coupon from M-Edge?



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I got an email a couple of days ago asking me to complete a survey regarding their MyEdge process.  I did it and they sent me a coupon for 50% (yes, fifty-percent) off a MyEdge cover!  I'm still almost unbelieving, I keep reading the fine print to be sure it's real.


----------



## pmmom2 (Jan 28, 2011)

WOW, that's a fantastic savings.  Even if I didn't need one, I would be getting one.  LOL


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I know!  I have way too many covers already for my Kindle but I'm seriously thinking about getting one for my Nook.  Just trying to figure out what I want to put on it.


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

Hi Patricia, I got the same coupon.... Now pondering what to buy with it


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

No coupon.  And I have purchased 6 different covers from their website.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Wow how do I add myself to their email list. I just hot my case signed and was thinking about getting a new one for everyday use

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

VA-

Here's how to sign up for their mailing list:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,48365.msg1090287.html#msg1090287

Also, you can ask questions to the M-Edge rep here in their official thread:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,21888.0.html

Betsy


----------



## JackieAtMEdge (Aug 12, 2010)

This coupon was sent out by our Marketing Team to a list of customers who have purchased one of our MyEdge Jackets.  They are trying to gather some demographic data to get a better idea who our customer base is for this product.  If you weren't on that list, but are a repeat customer, don't worry!  You should be receiving a special promotional offer from us soon.  Watch your email!


----------



## pmmom2 (Jan 28, 2011)

I love seeing how so many companies are starting to really value their customers.  Seems some companies got away with that for a while.  I will not be one of the lucky recipients, but a great big congrats to you that have, and will.


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2011)

As the marketing coordinator for M-Edge, I am thrilled so many of you are excited about the customer survey/promo code.  Don't worry we are always looking for ways to engage our customers, stay tuned for additional ways you can receive discounts on our amazing MyEdge products.

Thanks for being fantastic loyal customers!

Kira


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> VA-
> 
> Here's how to sign up for their mailing list:
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,48365.msg1090287.html#msg1090287
> ...


Thanks for the the links.

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

I used mine to order a Sherlock Holmes themed iPad cover today - will post pictures once I'll have it in hand


----------



## Flechette (Nov 6, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> As the marketing coordinator for M-Edge, I am thrilled so many of you are excited about the customer survey/promo code. Don't worry we are always looking for ways to engage our customers, stay tuned for additional ways you can receive discounts on our amazing MyEdge products.
> 
> Thanks for being fantastic loyal customers!
> 
> Kira


Apologies for highjacking this thread briefly, I keep forgetting to email M-edge about this~

We went on a cruise May 2011 and everyone...and it really felt like everyone... stopped to ask about our Guardian cases. We actually have K3s now, but it was easy enough to modify the Guardian cases with a bit of styrofoam in each corner. The K3 fit in perfectly and we could still access all the buttons.

I realized that the market changes so fast, it isn't realistic to do a Guardian for every model; but have you considered doing a more general case that could accomodate the Kindles, Nooks, Kobos etc - and then simply have a modifier kit that make it a proper fit? There is still a market out there for the Guardian case (we estimate we fielded about 150 questioners over a 5 day cruise and not just Kindle Owners) and it is such a great product~

Just wanted to drop in my 2 cents lol


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I got the offer by email from M-Edge a couple of weeks ago.  Didn't need it then, but saved the email "just in case".  Sure enough, Saturday I found a deal on a used K3 on craigslist that I couldn't pass up, so this morning I used my 50% off code to order a New Yorker "Dogwood" cover for my new K3.  Thanks M-Edge!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Good deal, Em!  Love your new picture too.


----------



## JackieAtMEdge (Aug 12, 2010)

Meemo said:


> I got the offer by email from M-Edge a couple of weeks ago. Didn't need it then, but saved the email "just in case". Sure enough, Saturday I found a deal on a used K3 on craigslist that I couldn't pass up, so this morning I used my 50% off code to order a New Yorker "Dogwood" cover for my new K3. Thanks M-Edge!


You're welcome! Thank you for choosing M-Edge to outfit your Kindle!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Good deal, Em! Love your new picture too.


Thanks Patricia - decided it was time to either update my reader pic or get a new pic altogether. Today it's my Mitzi - tomorrow, who knows??


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

JackieAtMEdge said:


> You're welcome! Thank you for choosing M-Edge to outfit your Kindle!


Jackie, you should have a link to your company's site in your sig.....


----------



## rlkubi (Dec 7, 2009)

I have ordered three M-Edge covers from you for my K2, a lattitude, Guardian, and Icon.  I love them all!  I'm considering upgrading to a K3.  Will the Guardian work?


----------



## rlkubi (Dec 7, 2009)

Also will you have the Icon cover for the K3?


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2011)

Flechette said:


> Apologies for highjacking this thread briefly, I keep forgetting to email M-edge about this~
> 
> We went on a cruise May 2011 and everyone...and it really felt like everyone... stopped to ask about our Guardian cases. We actually have K3s now, but it was easy enough to modify the Guardian cases with a bit of styrofoam in each corner. The K3 fit in perfectly and we could still access all the buttons.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that great feedback! I will be sure to pass along your comments and suggests to our product development team. This is definitely a very active market and there are constant changes to device models etc. We always like to hear feedback from our customers because it helps us decide which products should come down the pipeline next.

Thanks again!


----------



## LisaP (Jul 16, 2011)

Just to tell you, I'm thrilled with my Capital cover, even if I paid full price, lol.    I love how it holds the kindle securely, yet is easy to take remove and insert and has room for the light and the price wasn't too bad.  I purchased through Amazon, though, so I don't think I'll be getting a coupon.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Meemo said:


> I got the offer by email from M-Edge a couple of weeks ago. Didn't need it then, but saved the email "just in case". Sure enough, Saturday I found a deal on a used K3 on craigslist that I couldn't pass up, so this morning I used my 50% off code to order a New Yorker "Dogwood" cover for my new K3. Thanks M-Edge!


Congrats on the K3!


----------



## Flechette (Nov 6, 2009)

rlkubi said:


> I have ordered three M-Edge covers from you for my K2, a lattitude, Guardian, and Icon. I love them all! I'm considering upgrading to a K3. Will the Guardian work?


I can speak frm experience; the K3 is smaller and thinner so unfortunately you can't simply put the K3 in the Guardian and have it work. That said, it is possible to modify the Guardian with styrofoam to make it work with the K3.

I grabbed some stryofoam from one of our many Amazon orders  and carved out corners to take up the slack. I don't have any particular experience in carving, I just started big and knicked of a bit here and there with an xacto knife til I liked the fit. Took about 15 minutes.

A friend just got the K3 and is looking to grab the Guardian based on our corner solution. It is absolutely possible to make it work.


----------



## JackieAtMEdge (Aug 12, 2010)

rlkubi said:


> Also will you have the Icon cover for the K3?


Sorry to have left this unanswered for so long! I don't know how I missed when you posted this, but obviously I did. Unfortunately, although we had been working on some ideas in this area, at this point it does not look like we will be offering anything like the Guardian for the Kindle 3. As Flechette mentioned, we have had several customers report to us that they were able to make the K2 Guardian work with their K3. We also won't be making the Icon for the Kindle 3, although we do offer several styles for the Kindle 3 that we did not offer for the Kindle 2. I know this probably isn't the answer that you were hoping for and I am sorry that I could not offer better news! Please let us know if you have any other questions or concerns and I promise I will do my best to answer much more quickly!


----------

